#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Новости книгоиздания >  > > >  >  >  Восемь проявлений Гуру Падмасамбхавы

## Пэма Бэнза

Приветствую,

Издательство "Уддияна" представляет новую книгу Кэнчена Палдэн Шераба Ринпоче и Кэнпо Цеванг Донгяла Ринпоче "Восемь проявлений Гуру Падмасамбхавы".
В книге описываются чудесные и удивительные деяния Гуру Ринпоче, совершенные в облике восьми самых известных проявлений. Например, на нашем сайте "Уддияна" можно прочитать занимательную историю о том, как Падмасамбхава в облике Гуру Нима Осэра пил пиво в питейной лавке в Варанаси.
Так что просвещайтесь, дорогие читатели, а мы постараемся вскоре вас порадовать и полным жизнеописанием драгоценного Гуру "Рожденный из Лотоса": Санглингма - тэрма великого тэртона Нянг Рала Нима Осэра.

Пэма Бэнза

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

Ура!  :Smilie:

----------


## Палзанг

Отлично, Пема!  Возможно купить в США?

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Палзанг_ 
> *Отлично, Пема!  Возможно купить в США?*


Привет, Палзанг!

Пока еще на международный уровень не вышли, вроде только в Израиль наши книги отправляют. Напишите мне на мэйл поподробней сколько книг и куда вам надо отправить, а мы подумаем, как это осуществить.

Таши дэлек!

Пэма Бэнза

----------


## Suraj

А выходила ли эта книга на английском? Что то я её нигде не видел , включая их центер в Нью Иорке.

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Suraj_ 
> *А выходила ли эта книга на английском? Что то я её нигде не видел , включая их центер в Нью Иорке.*


Нет, на английском не выходила. Это текст с инета, с сайта www.turtlehillsangha.org. Там есть и другие интересные тексты Кэнпо Ринпоче, например, учения о шести бардо. Годовим их к изданию на будущий год, к приезду Кэнпо Ринпоче в Россию.

Пэма Бэнза

----------


## Suraj

Большое спасибо за информацию.

----------

